# Single CR123A Keyring Case



## MikeSalt (Jan 25, 2007)

*This might be the wrong place to post this. I apologise if this is the case.*

Hello guys,

Been searching through Google and CPF Forums looking for a waterproof case suitable for storing a single CR123A cell. Unfortunately, I haven't had much luck. The most promising was the Lexan cases made by JKnight, but I do not believe they are being made anymore.

Does anyone know where I can get a suitable case, so that I may carry a spare cell on my keyring for my Fenix P1D - CE? UK suppliers preferable.

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 25, 2007)

MikeSalt said:


> *This might be the wrong place to post this. I apologise if this is the case.*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> ...



Mike, try: www.countycomm.com 

They probably have what you need. 

You can also try:http://store.advancedmart.com


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 25, 2007)

On countycomm.com, is there a specific CR123A battery holder, or is it the match holder that you refer to? Is it the right size?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 25, 2007)

MikeSalt said:


> On countycomm.com, is there a specific CR123A battery holder, or is it the match holder that you refer to? Is it the right size?



I'm not seeing it either. But there IS one somewhere. No, the match holder is too big. It will work, but it's a little too big.


----------



## Cuso (Jan 25, 2007)

Try Walgreens...They have this pill keychain storage thingy, fits a CR123 perfectly and comes in various colors and they have a nice oring at the top making them waterproof. They usually put them in the drugs section.
img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pill5rm.jpg


----------



## Thujone (Jan 25, 2007)

Working Link: www.countycomm.com

I did not see anything matching what you want but what a great site, I will definitely go back to grab some stuff.

As for a battery carrier, You could use a Fenix P1  It isnt much larger than the battery, its anodized, waterproof, and if need be can be used as an illumination device itself!


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 25, 2007)

Thujone said:


> As for a battery carrier, You could use a Fenix P1  It isnt much larger than the battery, its anodized, waterproof, and if need be can be used as an illumination device itself!



I've heard that said before, it's not a bad idea at all.


----------



## rycen (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.bisondesigns.com/catalog/key_accessories_85836_products.htm


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Cuso said:


> Try Walgreens...They have this pill keychain storage thingy, fits a CR123 perfectly and comes in various colors and they have a nice oring at the top making them waterproof. They usually put them in the drugs section.
> img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pill5rm.jpg



I've got a couple of these also and they fit a 123 like a glove. $4.99 IIRC. It's like they were made for this specific purpose!!


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 25, 2007)

Are those Walgreen things made from aluminum? I have one that looks exactly the same, but is made of plastic and is unspeakably lighter than an aluminum one. Also water-sealed, I got it at Long's Drugs if I remember right. Fits a 123A perfectly.

I think the bottom line here is that you should shop your local drug stores, they'll have good answers.


----------



## Coop (Jan 25, 2007)

Countycomm doesn't ship international, walgreens doesn't either.


----------



## BrighTor (Jan 25, 2007)

Walmart sells keychain containers for pills that are similar to the Walgreens ones. The Walgreens ones are much heavier-duty though, while the WM ones are made of thin aluminum.


----------



## stockae92 (Jan 25, 2007)

dumb question: would plastic be better cause its not conductive?


----------



## DasRonin (Jan 25, 2007)

After reading about a few infrequent battery fires or such failure, with the CR123A. I am not comfortable putting one in a metal tube. I'd hate to short one out and have it vent fire.

Maybe I am just too careful. I'd like something non-conductive, but the same concept.


----------



## Coop (Jan 25, 2007)

DasRonin said:


> After reading about a few infrequent battery fires or such failure, with the CR123A. I am not comfortable putting one in a metal tube. I'd hate to short one out and have it vent fire.
> 
> Maybe I am just too careful. I'd like something non-conductive, but the same concept.



Just put in a piece of rubber, stops rattling too. The stuff in bike repair kits is great for this as it usually has a sticky back and is easy to cut to size...


----------



## jsr (Jan 25, 2007)

I have plastic ones. The pill carriers can be found at various drug stores, but unfortunately around me, none of the stores had one that would fit a 123A (one I found at CVS was very close, but too short due to the cap not be recessed upward). I got mine from a generous CPFer. I like the plastic ones for the lighter weight. Even w/ the aluminum ones, it won't short as long as the carrier is longer than the battery so the pos will never touch the tube the same time the neg will.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 25, 2007)

Keychain carriers for nitroglycerin heart medication bottles are probably what you'd find work best. Be sure to ask for the ones for bottles, and not just for loose tablets (those are too small). I have a couple for my SF E1e and like them. Got mine at RiteAid, but most larger pharmacies should carry them -- best to make a few telephone calls and save some time. Mine cost under $5 US each and are made of metal with a waterproof (or so they claim) seal. AFAIK, because the container is shorter than the 123 cell, it cannot short. If you are worried, drop in a piece of foam rubber.


----------



## Mad1 (Jan 25, 2007)

I just leave em loose in my pocket. :laughing:


----------



## bgenlvtex (Jan 25, 2007)

These http://www.stockcap.co.uk/stockcap_thread_protection_caps.html are what I use. I use the short vinyl ones and put two of them end to end on a battery and drop in my pocket. Cheap, easy, lightweight and effective. I scavenge mine for free and you can probably do the same but here is a source nonetheless.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 25, 2007)

This is exactly the bottle I have, plastic and o-ring sealed, fits a 123A: http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/detail?prodid=341688&previousURI=/CVSApp/cvs/gateway/search?ActiveCat=499^Query=nitro+fresh^Click+to+go+to+search+results..x=0^Click+to+go+to+search+results..y=0^Click+to+go+to+search+results.=submit

Pretty sure this link will not work in Opera. If cutting and pasting the above link into your browser doesn't work, just head to www.cvs.com and in the search box type "nitro fresh". That's the name of this pill fob.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 26, 2007)

Those plastic ones are the same brand of the metal ones I have and a few bucks cheaper. I had not seen those before. Nice.

BTW, I may be wrong but carrying loose batteries in a pocket can be kinda bad news if they short against keys, change, etc. Of course nowhere near as bad as carrying .22 rounds in the same pocket as a 9 volt battery (and obviously they have completely different designs), but even the remotest chance of shorting out a lithium cell is something I think I'd like to avoid, especially if it's near any part of my anatomy that I still care about, but YMMV.


----------



## ROK (Jan 26, 2007)

Contact LITEmania.
You can find a good Stainless Still Battery carrier of CR123A. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1813407#post1813407
Post #243.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 2, 2007)

I actually have two of the walgreens type...one on my keys and the other in the glove box. For insulation I use a piece of black foam on the inside of the lid , makes perfect insulation and removes all rattling..

I could get a couple and make them available to anyone who doesen't have a Walgreens nearby. They usually go for $5 each. Let me know.


----------



## chellyc (Feb 2, 2007)

Have a look at Death Heads custom kydex work -- he's on EDCF and is also a CPF member.

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=6283.0


----------



## cbdudley (Feb 2, 2007)

Check out the JiLite cases sold by Warren (LiteMania). I have one of these and it is very well made:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/101183


----------



## ChopperCFI (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is the plastic holder that my local CVS carries. I have not tried a CR123 in it yet and a previous poster mentioned that CVS had some version that was too short. This might be the too short one.


----------



## T4R06 (Feb 4, 2007)

mine is perfect. bought at CVS
actually its rattling, so i put foam at the bottomand also on the tailcap.
and its waterproof because of the o-ring


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 4, 2007)

I have one of the JiL 2xCR123 carriers and it is well made.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 8, 2007)

Just bought a couple of the CVS ones. For sale here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=152268


----------



## Green Lantern (Dec 23, 2007)

T4R06 said:


> mine is perfect. bought at CVS
> actually its rattling, so i put foam at the bottomand also on the tailcap.
> and its waterproof because of the o-ring


Wow. That is truly awesome.


----------



## nekomane (Jan 15, 2008)

I understand that this is a rather old thread, but these seemed nice in case anyone is still looking.
http://www.jazebra.com/pill-fob.html


----------

